# Stream and Apple TV



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

Can someone tell me how the stream works with Apple TV? Does it mirror directly to the Apple TV or do you have to go through the TiVo app on a iPhone/iPad and mirror from there? 

Thanks,
Maria


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It allows AirPlay, which means you have to use your phone to mirror it to the TV.


----------



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zonker007 (Oct 4, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> It allows AirPlay, which means you have to use your phone to mirror it to the TV.


Is it actually "mirroring" the phone? I thought it redirects the "stream" to the Apple TV for processing using Airplay.

Thanks,


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Zonker007 said:


> Is it actually "mirroring" the phone? I thought it redirects the "stream" to the Apple TV for processing using Airplay.
> 
> Thanks,


I don't know for sure. I thought it I read it was just mirroring, but I don't have an Apple TV so I can't say for sure.


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

no Mirroring need. Make sure you turn off mirroring You good to go. I have been using Airplay either iPhone or iPad work great.


----------



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

I used this last night with my v4 AppleTV. The streaming works, but it is not mirroring. There is no video screen on the iPhone, just a notice that video is being redirected.

The screen and controls on the Apple TV side look like Apple TV, not the iPhone Tivo App. The scrubbing control, which works quite well on native tvOS apps, does not seem to work correctly when streaming from the Tivo iPhone app through Airplay.

A native Apple TV Tivo app is the real answer.

-Bob


----------



## afox82 (Dec 16, 2008)

LostInTheTrees said:


> A native Apple TV Tivo app is the real answer.


How's the quality? 1080p? 720p? How about audio? Will it do 5.1? Sorry to pepper you with questions. I was a longtime TiVo owner but cut the cord a few years back. With the ATV4 I totally think TiVo will release an app. So, I'm thinking about picking up a Roamio OTA. Just wondering if AirPlay will work as a solution in the interim before they launch an app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

afox82 said:


> How's the quality? 1080p? 720p? How about audio? Will it do 5.1? Sorry to pepper you with questions. I was a longtime TiVo owner but cut the cord a few years back. With the ATV4 I totally think TiVo will release an app. So, I'm thinking about picking up a Roamio OTA. Just wondering if AirPlay will work as a solution in the interim before they launch an app.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just returned from 7 weeks of traveling. We stayed in a house and I hooked up my ATV4 to the TV, then streamed the Tivo App to the ATV. This worked pretty well, but is far from seamless.

To get one question out of the way, I don't know if 5.1 is transmitted. I may test that now that we are home. The video quality is pretty good, but I could not give you resolutions. With a good internet connection, quality should be good.

First, mirroring. When you select Airplay on the phone, you should get multiple choices, one choice will always be "iPhone" AFAICT. My bluetooth earbuds also come up. Whenever I call this up, it takes a short moment, but then Apple TV comes up as a choice. When you select AppleTV, another line will also come up with a slide button that allows you to select Mirroring. I found I preferred Mirroring.

If you select Mirroring, you will see on the TV exactly what you see on the phone. All the controls on the phone will work. The 30 fwd/6 back skipping on the Tivo app is much easier than the 10/10 on the ATV. In any case, the skipping and scrubbing on the ATV do not work when in Mirroring mode. You use the ATV remote only for volume, all other controls are on the phone. This works pretty well once set up.

If you do not select mirroring, you use the ATV skipping/scrubbing controls. This works, but feels sort of unresponsive. I also had another set of problems when trying to use non-mirroring. When I selected Airplay, the Music app would often try to steal the stream. Instead of getting Tivo audio/video, I would get whatever came up on the Music app. Another variation of this problem was that I'd get Tivo audio, but no video. When I used mirroring, I did not see any of these problems.

The last few days we stayed in a hotel. I hooked up the ATV4 to the Hotel TV too. The ATV4 cannot connect to a hotel Wifi (because hotel Wifi is almost always intensely user hostile) so I linked the ATV to my MAC with an ethernet cable and enabled Internet Sharing between the Wifi and the Thunderbolt Ethernet Adapter. This worked pretty well, but the user hostile Wifi was a PITA. The one difference was that it often took a while for the AppleTV entry in the Airplay dialog to come up.

-Bob


----------

